# pennzoil ultra euro



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a heck of a price. Anyone in the forum happen to run this? I'd love to see an oil analysis.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it supposed to be a mid-saps oil?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Is it supposed to be a mid-saps oil?


its acea c3


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's been on every one of my posts with a list of oil for our car in those types of threads. 

In VW TDI's it's frankly been the BEST performing low-saps oil based on UOA. Lowest wear metals, etc. It's 36 bucks with free shipping for 6 quarts on amazon all day long. I've been temped to use it but sort of like to keep things systematic and just order AMSoil for everything. Frankly any oil that meets spec for our cars has got to be pretty decent...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> It's been on every one of my posts with a list of oil for our car in those types of threads.
> 
> In VW TDI's it's frankly been the BEST performing low-saps oil based on UOA. Lowest wear metals, etc. It's 36 bucks with free shipping for 6 quarts on amazon all day long. I've been temped to use it but sort of like to keep things systematic and just order AMSoil for everything. Frankly any oil that meets spec for our cars has got to be pretty decent...


If I'm not mistaken, this is similar if not identical to Shell's Helix Ultra. The latter is what Ferrari recommends for all of their vehicles, for what it's worth. 

I haven't done enough research to determine more about the oil than that. Seems decent, but I have my own reasons to avoid all Royal Dutch Shell products.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I use it in my scooter. 

at .8 qt a fill that's like 6 oil changes!

I'm in for that price!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

mr overkill said:


> Advanced auto has it on sale. 5 qts with a filter (they don't stock it for our car ) just grab a filter for another one of your cars
> 
> 32.00


That's nothing special. I know this is a different weight but Walmart has a 5qt jug for 28 bucks. - Pennzoil Ultra 10W30 Motor Oil, 5 qt - Walmart.com

I never buy oil from an "Auto Parts Store" It's always much more expensive, they price gouge it. Go to Walmart or Meijers.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> That's nothing special. I know this is a different weight but Walmart has a 5qt jug for 28 bucks. - Pennzoil Ultra 10W30 Motor Oil, 5 qt - Walmart.com
> 
> I never buy oil from an "Auto Parts Store" It's always much more expensive, they price gouge it. Go to Walmart or Meijers.


That isn't a LOW SAPS oil and doesn't even look to meet the ACEA C2/C3 standard, so it cannot be used in the CTD. Also, at $32 for 6 quarts (compared to $13 a quart), its the cheapest oil that I've seen that can be used in our cars. Plus, I think I remember reading that Walmart gets a "special" oil from the manufacturers (made for Walmart).


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> That isn't a LOW SAPS oil and doesn't even look to meet the ACEA C2/C3 standard, so it cannot be used in the CTD. Also, at $32 for 6 quarts (compared to $13 a quart), its the cheapest oil that I've seen that can be used in our cars. Plus, I think I remember reading that Walmart gets a "special" oil from the manufacturers (made for Walmart).


Ahh I didn't even catch that this was the TD section. Regardless 5 quarts and a filter isn't any special deal.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Ahh I didn't even catch that this was the TD section. Regardless 5 quarts and a filter isn't any special deal.


No worries. Happens quite a lot. But for our oil, 6 quarts (not 5) and a filter at $32 is a steal. It's basically half price.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> No worries. Happens quite a lot. But for our oil, 6 quarts (not 5) and a filter at $32 is a steal. It's basically half price.


OP posted deal with 5 quarts, not 6 lol.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> OP posted deal with 5 quarts, not 6 lol.


Either way, its still a **** of a deal ($6.40 vs. $13 per quart).


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Does anyone actually pay 13/quart for our car? I've never paid over 8-something for any of the oils I've used.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Does anyone actually pay 13/quart for our car? I've never paid over 8-something for any of the oils I've used.


I pay 9-something for mine


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I usually wait until there is a 30% off sale and buy 10 quarts at a time. That comes to about $9.10 per quart, so $6.40 would still be a huge savings.


----------

